# Bunn Coffee Makers



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey fellow sparkies. Just a heads up.

I just had my third service call in two weeks for a GFCI tripping that was traced back to a Bunn coffee maker on a SA circuit at the kitchen counter.

There is a switch near the bottom rear on the right that apparently heats the water or something and this is the one that had a ground fault every time.

I googled this after I figured out it wasn't just a coincidence and it is a known issue.

Just FYI.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I've been through two of them myself. Shame for such a nice machine.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Call Bunn and let them know. Might be worth a free maker to them.. One of the old design ofcourse..


----------

